# Will Pigeons Eat the Grass Seed?



## chainsaw (Jul 31, 2008)

Hi,
We are beginners with pigeons.

We were going to put down some grass seed in the yard near our loft as it is the best season for it here in Pennsylvania.

The I started thinking that if we let our young birds out --- would they eat regular grass seed that has been scattered near the loft?

Would they eat the seed that is coated (green-blue color)? I'm not sure what the coating consists of, but I don't want to use that kind if it contains chemical that would harm the birds if they do eat it.

We need to do something or we will have mud near the loft in the spring.

Thanks.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

They will eat some types of grass seed if they recognize it as food. They can eat canary grass seed as long as it has not been treated or coated with anything including chemicals. If you think they will eat it don't put it out..


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I would plant out noncoated seed, and just keep your birds up for about two weeks and the seed will be sprouted and rooted if you water it, then they will have nice fresh new seedlings to walk in and pick at.


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*firm grass by spring*

I would not even think about putting seed down if you want to make sure you have a firm bed of grass down in the spring. Even if the pigeons don't eat the seed there are many migrating birds this time of year that would love to stop in for dinner or it could be washed into a clump or down the grade by heavy rains. To me it would be worth the money to go to a landscape suply and buy a yard or two of sod and you will have instant perfection. Hope this helped. >>Kevin


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Although we have lawn year round, we've planted winter grass for years & our backyard buddies have a field day eating some of the seeds.

I _do_ put _extra_ seeds out as I know they will eat their fair share. 

We've never experienced any birds displaying ill effects from them feasting on the newly planted grass seed. 



Cindy


----------



## 4zpigeons (Jul 7, 2008)

Sod had always failed in my yard. This year I took the suggestion of a friend and seeded. My friend who knows a lot about grass (sustaining large areas of grass... etc.) suggested digging down / loosening the soil and expressed that water is essential. *** Neither of us use chemicals.
Based off my recent experience:
I suggest to dig down three to six inches / generously spread seed / work the seed into the soil... so the seed is in the soil and somewhat covered / water twice a day / and keep your birds favorite food in the area to detour them from the grass seed. All went really well and I have now grass. 
I reseeded yesterday ~ adding into the areas that had been worn. Basically I did the same thing as aforementioned... loosen the soil / generously spread seed / work the seed into the soil and water twice daily... again keeping the birds favorite seed around so they leave the grass seed alone. No problems yet... 
Good luck.
~ 4zp.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

4zpigeons said:


> Sod had always failed in my yard. This year I took the suggestion of a friend and seeded. My friend who knows a lot about grass (sustaining large areas of grass... etc.) suggested digging down / loosening the soil and expressed that water is essential. *** Neither of us use chemicals.
> Based off my recent experience:
> I suggest to dig down three to six inches / generously spread seed / work the seed into the soil... so the seed is in the soil and somewhat covered / water twice a day / and keep your birds favorite food in the area to detour them from the grass seed. All went really well and I have now grass.
> I reseeded yesterday ~ adding into the areas that had been worn. Basically I did the same thing as aforementioned... loosen the soil / generously spread seed / work the seed into the soil and water twice daily... again keeping the birds favorite seed around so they leave the grass seed alone. No problems yet...
> ...


that is what we did when we started a new area and it did great, we used a tiller to make it easier. we now have to overseed our pastures and the best time is in the fall to get good root base before the hot summer as the roots grow more in the winter, so fall is the best for cool season fescues and rye grass. spring is for the warm season grass seeds to be spread. birds do come but we spread it thick and water is important, that is why the fall is such a great time to plant, not so hot. and try to avoid a washout by keeping check on the weather. we also put seedless straw over the seed to keep in moisture. sod is an instant grass area, but expensive compared to seeding.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Mine have gobbled up all the grass seed I've put down in their aviary, twice. I tried sod. They trampled it!


----------

